# General specific Question



## apoorv28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am regular Linux user and am planning to port my application to FreeBSD too. I began my programming career with Unix systems, and am still a no frill programmer. Now I have specific questions for the FreeBSD community.

As per information I have read, I can install it on Intel I3 core machines. Now my questions are:

What version of GCC and GFORTRAN does FreeBSD 10.2 support?

Are there any other C/C++ and FORTRAN supported? More specifically, do this compiler support F2003 Fortran/C interoperability?

What is the GUI package provided in FreeBSD, does it support GTK+3.0?

Does it support graphics card? The Nvidia site do provides driver for FreeBSD.
Are there any specific requirements for that?

Does it provide OpenGL libraries?

Thanks and Regards.

Apoorv


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi.



apoorv28 said:


> What is the GUI package provided in FREEBSD, does it support GTK+3.0.


KDE, GNOME, Xfce, Mate, ... . GTK+ 3.0 is supported. 



apoorv28 said:


> What version of GCC and GFORTRAN FreeBSD 10.2 support.


The base system includes clang 3.4.1. Then there are various gcc versions (these always include gfortran as well) in the ports tree (up to gcc 5.2.0).



apoorv28 said:


> Does it support graphics card. The Nvidia site do provides driver for FreeBSD.


Sure, what graphics card do you have? Regarding the NVIDIA driver please use the version in the ports tree instead. Also see Thread howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311 and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html 



apoorv28 said:


> Does it provide OpenGL libraries.


Of course.



apoorv28 said:


> Are their any other C/C++ and FORTRAN supported. More specifically do this compiler support F2003 Fortran/C interoperability.


Looks like it. Please take a look at gfortran's manual: https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-...erability-with-C.html#Interoperability-with-C


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2015)

apoorv28 said:


> What is the GUI package provided in FreeBSD, does it support GTK+3.0?


To add to tobik 's answer. FreeBSD does not have a default GUI. You can pick and choose whatever you want.


----------



## apoorv28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Tobik,

As I am relearning Unix after long time I will use a spare old machine to begin with. The machine has an quite dated GeForce 200 series Graphics Card. Once I am comfortable with FreeBSD, I will take a call.

Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 19, 2015)

apoorv28 said:


> The machine has an quite dated GeForce 200 series Graphics Card.


Ok, that should work. You might need to use x11/nvidia-driver-340 (an older version of x11/nvidia-driver) for that card however.

Good luck


----------



## phoenix (Nov 19, 2015)

apoorv28 said:


> As I am relearning Unix after long time I will use a spare old machine to begin with. The machine has an quite dated GeForce 200 series Graphics Card. Once I am comfortable with FreeBSD, I will take a call.



Nvidia GeForce 200 series card work without issues.  I have a 210 in my media server at home, and get full 3D acceleration and support using the driver from x11/nvidia-driver-304 (note:  3*04,* not 340).


----------

